# Lowrance HDS12 Gen3 and Raymarine AP



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I just ran new wire to my Lowrance HDS12. Installed number 10 ga. Should I hook it to my starting battery with the AP?


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

SemperFi said:


> I just ran new wire to my Lowrance HDS12. Installed number 10 ga. Should I hook it to my starting battery with the AP?


I always hook up all electronics to a fuse block off the battery switch. You don’t want your HDS12 draining your battery in storage if you forget to turn it off. I also hooked the ACU from the EV150 to a fuse block. I added a new fuse block in my battery compartment for this purpose when I installed the AP. Either way will work, but it’s nice to be able to turn off the battery switch with full confidence nothing can draw the battery down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hook all my electronics directly to my starting battery using 10 ga wire.
On my boat the wire running from the battery to the fuse block is too small. It negates running the 10ga wire to my units.
I've never had a problem and it solved my problems with my HDS units shutting off when I started my outboard.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> I hook all my electronics directly to my starting battery using 10 ga wire.
> On my boat the wire running from the battery to the fuse block is too small. It negates running the 10ga wire to my units.
> I've never had a problem and it solved my problems with my HDS units shutting off when I started my outboard.


That is what I did, ran 10 ga. wire. Hooked everything to my starting battery.
Thanks


----------

